# lip sync error Vizio 42" LCD HDTV



## rosemarystraigh (Jan 28, 2011)

We just got this TV and it's got a problem with lip sync, meaning the audio doesn't match the video. There is a lag between what is said and their lips moving. We only have an antenna and rotor, no cable or satellite. Is this an issue with just the TV, antenna reception, or what? How do I fix it? Model E421VA


----------



## rosemarystraigh (Jan 28, 2011)

I called Vizio and they said it is in the antenna reception but my other (old style) TV doesn't lag. It happens constantly on one channel and randomly on another as well as DVD's


----------



## rosemarystraigh (Jan 28, 2011)

We couldn't find any help with this so we returned the TV and purchased the Vizeo Razor LED LCD HDTV. It has Lip sync adjustment in the menu. It worked! Can't believe how many people live with this and how many techies and sales people know nothing about it. Even the clerk that sold us the razor didn't know it had lip sync function.


----------

